# Water Change System



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I have a lot of ideas about how to make large water changes easier. I have a 90g Aquarium and I change 40% once a week.

My latest Idea is as follows:

1. Set up a 44gal brute trash can next to my tank.
2. Fill the trash can with dechlorinated water.
3. Plumb the return lines of my 2 Eheim 2075's into the trash can.
4. Install a return pump in the Trash can and plumb return line into aquarium.

Then for water change I simply shut everything off, empty the trash can, fill back up with the hose, dechlorinate, and turn everything back on. Thus I've changed 44 gallons of a 134 gallon system which would be 32%. It's not quite the 40% that I'm currently doing, but wouldn't it help having an extra 44 gallons in my system at all times?

Essentially its like a sump except being freshwater I don't really need all the extra equipment I could put the heater in there however.

Is this just a stupid Idea... be honest I've had much more stupid ideas


----------



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

The only thing I can see being an issue is if the outputs of the filters into the bucket, and the pump into the tank are different. You'll have one or the other overflow if one side doesn't keep up. That's why sumps work the way they do. You'll have incoming water to the bucket controlled by a pumps output...if you have ONLY ONE pump in the bucket to pump water into the tank and have an inlet to the bucket as a siphon system, no matter how hard the pump outputs water it will pull water in through siphon just as fast. A pump inline with the incoming water will restrict that.

Does that make sense? If the bucket is lower than the tank, you can still do it. Just use a hose for siphon into the bucket with a valve inline to close off for a water change, and change the water in the bucket.


----------



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a Rio pump thats rated for more GPH than both my eheims at 0 head combined and on the return line from the 44 gallon I was going to use a gate valve to match the flow. I know thats probably the hardest part.


----------



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

You could do that, but once the filters start to get dirty...suck up SOME THING from the tank whatever it may be that could very incrementally effect the flow, it will still make a difference. You may find yourself adjusting it, even with a valve it will be hard to get it perfect I would think. Siphoning adapts to how much pressure is pulling it out, so as fast as your pump is filling the tank, it's siphoning just as much into the bucket.


----------



## jonathantc08 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dexter. said:


> You could do that, but once the filters start to get dirty...suck up SOME THING from the tank whatever it may be that could very incrementally effect the flow


you bring up a good point. Kind of uneasy about leaving that setup alone. I guess if I really want to increase the volume of water in my system its best to switch to a proper overflow and sump... then at lease i can add 30 gallons or so but wouldn't help much with water changes...

In the mean time I think i'll just make a bypass from the returns on one of my eheims to drain the tank water when doing my water changes.. I hate using a siphon and rarely need to since most my sand stays very clean.. all I have to do is attach my hose under the cabinet and then throw a valve, and it will drain alot quicker. siphoning tends to slow down to0 much because of how tall my canopy is.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

jonathantc08 said:


> Dexter. said:
> 
> 
> > You could do that, but once the filters start to get dirty...suck up SOME THING from the tank whatever it may be that could very incrementally effect the flow
> ...


the higher your canopy, the better the siphon should be.

As for your changing plans - you may find that the filter slows down a lot when pumping to the drain, depending on how far away the drain is from teh tank. My approach would be to use the rubbermaid bucket with the pump. Here is what I'd do. To calibrate how much water to drain, first fill the bucket with water from the tank either with siphon or from filter outlet. Put a small piece of tape or something on the tank to mark this level. Empty the bucket, and add fresh water to the tank. On the subsequent times, fill bucket, drain tank to your mark, then fill with the pump from the bucket. EZ PZ.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Look into the safety siphon from Jehmco. I use it to drain my larger tanks, but not to refill. I ran an overhead water line for that because I don't need to treat(well water). I can do 50-60% water changes on 2-125's and a 75 in about an hour or just over. It's basically a powerhead on the end of a pvc assembly. You hook your drain hose to it, hang it over the top of the tank, run the hose to the drain and plug it in. The last arm of the assembly is adjustable so you can set it to drain as little or as much as you want. You can then reverse the use and put it in your rubbermaid tub to refill. You can probably even build one yourself. If you want the link, PM me.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have found draining to be very easy with a standard siphon and a garden hose. A standard large siphon is just 5/8 hose. i use a strait barbed fitting to attach my siphon to a gardon hose with the male end cut off of it. I personally run the hose outside but you could run it into a bathtub or shower too. used this hose for a few months just to drain, then started using the same hose connected to my bathroom faucet using fittings and a ball valve from a local hardware store. I get the temp correct, turn the ball valve off, hook the hose up, run it to my tank, put declor in, and fill it up. i can do my weekly 40% changes (around 250 gallons right now) in about an hour and a half while watching football on sunday if i dont have any fish to strip or any other maintenence other than scrubbing the glass.


----------

